# Minecraft for kindle?



## Smcgoey (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello i was just wondering if there are any games out there on Kindle Fire that are like Minecraft. Because on apple there are over 10 copies of Minecraft like games but i have not seen any on the Kindle Fire. Please replay if you know any like it for the Kindle Fire.
Thanks,
Sean.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

You can download the apk file elsewhere and easily side load it.


----------



## Smcgoey (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont know what any of that is please be more basic.


----------



## Smcgoey (Jan 6, 2012)

Is 4Shared good?
Thanks,
Sean.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might want to check out some of the other threads here where there are thorough discussions on how to load apps from other places than Amazon. . . .there are a number of methods that depend on whether you want/need to do it wirelessly, or via a physical computer-to-Fire connection, or have a sky drive or cloud account outside Amazon.

The two sites folks here have most often recommended are GetJar and 1Mobile.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Smcgoey said:


> I dont know what any of that is please be more basic.


To sideload apps, it's very easy. No rooting required. First on the fire go to:

Quick Settings > More > Device > then click "on" to enable Allow Installation of Applications from Unknown Sources.

After that you'll need to download a program to browse and install the apps. I use ES File Explorer, you can get it for free in the amazon app store here:

http://www.amazon.com/EStrongs-Inc-ES-File-Explorer/dp/B004HN2FY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325984378&sr=8-1

After that, find the app you want in an apk file. Ann has listed two good sources to download from. Download it to your computer and then you simply use a usb cord to connect your fire to your computer and copy the file to your fire. Then disconnect. You can also do this wirelessly, but I connect to my computer with a usb cord.

Start ES Explorer on your fire, select the file and choose install when asked.

That's it.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> To sideload apps, it's very easy. No rooting required. First on the fire go to:
> 
> Quick Settings > More > Device > then click "on" to enable Allow Installation of Applications from Unknown Sources.
> 
> ...


Great post  I haven't tried side-loading yet but you certainly make it sound easy enough


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to be note, there are some sites, such as dropbox, that have apk files available for direct download from their website.  In those cases, just navigate to the site on your Fire and click on the download link. In all cases, I would only download from trusted sites.  What constitutes a "trusted site" is up to you to determine.

Betsy


----------

